# Experience, Knowledge, Wisdom? I could use some.



## foamheart (Mar 10, 2017)

Alright the time has come,  I am going to give up on the MES40’s. My MES30 is rock solid but I am just snake bit on the 40’s.  I am leaning in the direction of verticals. I am looking also at gravity feeds but not so sure about them yet.

I could go with a vertical on a pipe with an offset, a vertical offset, or maybe a nice insulated.

I don’t really need the pipe pit, I have a 24, I currently have 3 already and resources for another really big one in the barn rusting. But none are offset.

I currently am looking at Lone Star Grillz. When I lived in Conroe Tx. They had their shop there in the begining. Very solid looking. not too outrageous on the price, but you’ll note that charge for all those adders.

Anyway, I’d like to here some pros and cons. I have stoked a firebox or two but never owned an offset. I also like the idea of a gravity fed charcoal unit. I like the idea of insulated also but I think right now I am swaying towards vertical offset. But I am not locked in yet and that is why I am asking for everyone experiences and a bit of wisdom if you can spare it.

BTW Here’s Lone Star’s site, and I am not locked in on anywhere yet and hate thinking about freight….LOL 

http://www.lonestargrillz.com/Smokers.html

BTW This will be used mostly for bacon, sausage & Andouille,( some hams, turkeys maybe for holidays) I am not selling, been giving away with no problems with takers…….  any its just a fun hobby.

Thanks in advance for your time and your knowledge my friends.


----------



## tropics (Mar 10, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> Alright the time has come,  I am going to give up on the MES40’s. My MES30 is rock solid but I am just snake bit on the 40’s.  I am leaning in the direction of verticals. I am looking also at gravity feeds but not so sure about them yet.
> 
> I could go with a vertical on a pipe with an offset, a vertical offset, or maybe a nice insulated.
> 
> ...


Can't help on any of this but being the big guns should be on soon 

I give ya a bump

Richie


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 10, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> Alright the time has come,  I am going to give up on the MES40’s. My MES30 is rock solid but I am just snake bit on the 40’s.  I am leaning in the direction of verticals. I am looking also at gravity feeds but not so sure about them yet.
> 
> I could go with a vertical on a pipe with an offset, a vertical offset, or maybe a nice insulated.
> 
> ...


You've got plenty to choose from in Houston.  In no particular order:

1.  Pitts 'n Spitts

2.  Gator Pits

3.  Klose

4.  Pits by JJ

If one of their stock models doesn't trip your trigger, they certainly can build what you want.  Offsets aren't really that much different than any other pit--once you're familiar with it, it's a piece of cake.  It's just that the learning curve may be a little longer than what you've been used to.  Call them, email, whatever:  there's not a more collective group of quality pit builders anywhere than in the Houston area.  Go west, young man, on I-10, and reap the benefits of where you are.  Screw the ship charges, haul it back with you when it's ready:  couple of young bucks from your local HS football team that wants to make a few bucks if you need muscle, and you're set.

Otherwise, get some local riggin' machine shop to quote you on a special build--they're always looking for extra dough (especially where the price of oil is), and you can oversee the thing every day if you want to.  Lord knows there's enough resources here and elsewhere to get you all the dimensional and material info for a build you need.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2017)

I don't know anything about vertical smokers, but I wonder about using an offset for cold & warm smoking, especially with the temps you deal with down there...
When I hear offset I think stick burners, though. I'm probably wrong (again) and I'm interested in the feedback from others.


----------



## seenred (Mar 10, 2017)

Howdy Kevin!

I'm a big fan of vertical cabinet smokers.  My first vertical was a cheapo gasser (GOSM), then I used an MES40 for a few years.  Now I've graduated to a Southern Q Limo Jr. gravity fed.  Best smoker I've owned by far.  With a full load of coal in the chute, it'll maintain a steady 250* temp for 12-14 hours without any futzing with it, no matter what the weather is doing.

I've heard nothing but good things about Lonestar Grillz...they make both an insulated vertical charcoal rig,  and a vertical  stick burner with an offset firebox.  Another company in your neck of the woods is Backwoods, who also makes high quality insulated vertical charcoal cookers.

If you decide to take a longer look at gravity fed cookers, some companies to look at:  Stumps, Assasin Smokers, and (already mentioned) Southern Q.

Red


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 13, 2017)

Howdy my bestest internet friend. 
That vertical is bulletproof. Just the right size for your needs.  I've found that it takes more than one song to make a dance party.  Electric, charcoal, stick burner all have their advantages for a particular cook. You require them all.
....a chef of your caliber should have all at your disposal. 
Just my 2 cents.
B

BTW Peppers are already 3" tall.  Yes I remembered to save my seeds from last years crop.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 14, 2017)

BDSkelly said:


> Howdy my bestest internet friend.
> That vertical is bulletproof. Just the right size for your needs. I've found that it takes more than one song to make a dance party. Electric, charcoal, stick burner all have their advantages for a particular cook. You require them all.
> ....a chef of your caliber should have all at your disposal.
> Just my 2 cents.
> ...


Its down to a gravity charcoal feeder and the vert offset. I can use the vert offset for both wood and charcoal. AND that vert offset has dropped in price twice since last Monday.

I don't know though, it so looks pretty swanky for my humble old home, it looks more like the kind only a big time corporate executive officer should have on the patio. You realize I could get a 48 horizonal offset w/ the vert 24" for just a pittance more  But I really don't need it and I don't want to lose the smoker room.

I like that Lone Star, I think Red loves his gravity fed. 12 to 16 hours of walk away no tending. Hmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## seenred (Mar 14, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> Its down to a gravity charcoal feeder and the vert offset. I can use the vert offset for both wood and charcoal. AND that vert offset has dropped in price twice since last Monday.
> 
> I don't know though, it so looks pretty swanky for my humble old home, it looks more like the kind only a big time corporate executive officer should have on the patio. You realize I could get a 48 horizonal offset w/ the vert 24" for just a pittance more  But I really don't need it and I don't want to lose the smoker room.
> 
> I like that Lone Star, I think Red loves his gravity fed. *12 to 16 hours of walk away no tending.* Hmmmmmmmm.............


Yep...I do love my GF pit.  Need to clarify one thing though...the charcoal fire will surely burn all day or all night long, but I still have to throw a fist-sized chunk or 2 of wood in the ash pan every hour or so.  

Now I haven't tried it myself yet, but I heard of other GF owners mixing the chunks in with the charcoal in the coal chute, which, if it works, truly would make for no-tend cooking.

Tough call Kevin...I surely do likes the look of those LSG vert offsets too.  Whichever one you end up with will serve you well, especially for a Pitmaster of your considerable skill and renown!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## foamheart (Mar 14, 2017)

Red you AND Brian must be both Irish cause I recongize a small bit of the ol'blarney stone showing when either of you two's lips move. <Chuckles>   Me? I am just fulla BS, a West Texas peddlar!

Now back to that offset, they estimate 6 weeks AND a 500.00 deliver charge. They'll weld a threaded weld-o-let with a gasket to run the probes thru. Ya'll ruined my smoking ability with those dang things!

I have E-Mailed the company for an estimate on the cover. Ya know, I should be able to think of something snappy to paint on that cover.

I am adding a basket, lighter, ball valves, extra spring handles &  Ash pan.

You think anything else is worth the add?  Sure I can talk 'em out of a couple cans of spray paint, a rake and a poker

Thought about a custom paint, Purple & Gold, but doesn't really make much sense. The same about the 1/2" thickness upgrade.

Think of anything else I am missing? Oh they said they would throw in a T-Shirt and some koozies. They could weld on some drink holders I guess....ROFLMAO

Ya know though, that GF charcoal would give a beautiful ring, moist meat because you need not be opening it, maybe throw a big oval in at just the right time. Hmmmmmmm..........


----------



## seenred (Mar 14, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> Ya know though, that GF charcoal would give a beautiful ring, moist meat because you need not be opening it, maybe throw a big oval in at just the right time. Hmmmmmmm..........




LMAO...Decisions, Decisions......

You're really gonna up your game with one of those fancy rigs Kevin!  Probly be famous far and wide...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:

But seriously, ain't it half the fun to compare and shop for that dream cooker?

Red


----------



## foamheart (Mar 14, 2017)

SeenRed said:


> LMAO...Decisions, Decisions......
> 
> You're really gonna up your game with one of those fancy rigs Kevin! Probly be famous far and wide...
> 
> ...


I think the proper word is spelled infamous, not famous. I go to town and the mommas tell the girls to get into the house and bring the sheep & chickens with 'em!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 14, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> I think the proper word is spelled infamous, not famous. I go to town and the mommas tell the girls to get into the house and bring the sheep & chickens with 'em!


They've probably noticed chickens go missing when you've been on a stroll. We all know your love of chicken!
As far as the girls and sheep, we just won't go there...


----------



## seenred (Mar 14, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> They've probably noticed chickens go missing when you've been on a stroll. We all know your love of chicken!
> As far as the girls and sheep, we just won't go there...



:th_roflmao:

Good one Mose...that's just what I was thinkin!  :biggrin:

Red


----------



## foamheart (Mar 14, 2017)

BDSkelly said:


> Howdy my bestest internet friend.
> That vertical is bulletproof. Just the right size for your needs. I've found that it takes more than one song to make a dance party. Electric, charcoal, stick burner all have their advantages for a particular cook. You require them all.
> ....a chef of your caliber should have all at your disposal.
> Just my 2 cents.
> ...


BTW hows that Bay?? 













IMG_7698.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 14, 2017


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 14, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> BTW hows that Bay??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your bay looks awesome!!!
I think it's doing pretty good. I'm doing some redneck bonsai. Wax on. Wax off weed hopper 

I trimmed all the suckers and wild branches this winter leaving just the 2 longest trunks. Then gave em a good twist holding them together with bloooo tape. It hibernated in front of the garage window all winter. I just pulled it outside. Trunks is looking twisty and has bud sprouts all over.












IMG_0001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 14, 2017


----------

